# My Garden Is On the Cover of the Feb GR Magazine...



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

... and I didn't even know it.









I finally got around to looking at my new _Garden Railways_ Magazine, that arrived almost 2 weeks ago, and just today realized that my railroad is on the cover (in the inset) and featured in the plantings section.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

We figured; ala` Cover of the Rolling Stone, that you were out living it up on the company dime... 

Planting is fantasy Island to me.... I take what nature gives. 

John


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Beautiful trees! 
And yeah, congrats!


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By toddalin on 14 Jan 2014 05:04 PM 
... and I didn't even know it.











You mean that large check has not arrived yet to let you know!!!
Congratulations.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

What an honor.... Looks good.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By David Leech on 14 Jan 2014 05:16 PM 
Posted By toddalin on 14 Jan 2014 05:04 PM 
... and I didn't even know it.











You mean that large check has not arrived yet to let you know!!!
Congratulations.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada 


A while back. But once you submit photos and are paid, they are theirs to use even if they weren't used in that original article. 
Actually, I was the one who asked Nancy about doing an article on topiary a while back, and she asked if I wanted to do it. I figured that she had more access to others' pictures so declined.


----------



## jwalls110 (Dec 12, 2012)

Haven't read it yet but now I look forward to it!


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Cograts Todd. Pity i won't see it. Stopped GR two years back.


----------



## MikeMcL (Apr 25, 2013)

Awesome. I have not started the gardening phase yet. Still in the RR construction phase. Not sure my thumb is very green! But I hope one day to have scale trees like that!

My problem as a recent Florida transplant, I'm not sure where to begin, starting with choosing what types of groundcover and trees will thrive and survive.


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Todd and Linda









Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Todd, good read


----------



## Aaron S (Aug 1, 2013)

Your efforts have received some recognition!


----------

